# What Size Vise For Rf30 - 4" Or 6" ?



## HBilly1022 (Apr 6, 2016)

The title says it all. I'm looking at getting a milling vise for my machine. I already have a cheap 4" that came with it but it is not square and very light duty. I looked at a 4" Magnum brand Chinese vise and while it is a LOT bigger, the opening is still only 4" but it does come with a swivel base. It weighs 13 Kg. The 6" is a monster of a vise and weighs 32 Kgs. 

What do you RF30 owners use and are you happy with the size?


----------



## TomS (Apr 6, 2016)

HBilly1022 said:


> The title says it all. I'm looking at getting a milling vise for my machine. I already have a cheap 4" that came with it but it is not square and very light duty. I looked at a 4" Magnum brand Chinese vise and while it is a LOT bigger, the opening is still only 4" but it does come with a swivel base. It weighs 13 Kg. The 6" is a monster of a vise and weighs 32 Kgs.
> 
> What do you RF30 owners use and are you happy with the size?



I bought a 5" vise several years ago for my RF30.  I also have a 4" but I like the 5" best for the type of work I do.  Either size will work but IMHO a 6" is too big.

Tom S.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 6, 2016)

TomS said:


> I bought a 5" vise several years ago for my RF30.  I also have a 4" but I like the 5" best for the type of work I do.  Either size will work but IMHO a 6" is too big.
> 
> Tom S.



Thanks Tom, I was thinking a 5" would be better but it's not available at this store. I spent some time searching the net for answers and found 2 good indicators. Rick Sparber has some posts and videos that show his vise on an RF30. I could not find any reference to the size of the vise but from a couple of pics I tried to scale it relative to the width of the table and it appears to be a 4". I also found a youtube video with ChuckE2009 showing his RF30 (Grizzly version) with an 8" vise on it and that was kind of funny. The 8" is obviously waaaaaaay too big for it. I still couldn't find anything showing a 6". But I think you are right. I'm heading into the big City in the next few days and will try to compare the 2 sizes to see what makes sense. After posting my original question I checked the vise that came with my mill and found it is actually only 3 1/2" wide, with a 3 1/2" opening. I think the 4" will be a better fit but will see tomorrow. 

John


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm interested to know the size that you choose. With picture installed. I temporary using a 4" drill press vice. I looked at a 3" at princess auto and the movable jaw was all over. If I had a surface grinder I would try making my own vice. I did see the 2 piece vice on busy bee site, not sure how useful it wouldbe.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Country_Bubba (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi,
I have a 6" on my RF31 and it is to big. It overhangs the back of the table and I loose travel in the Y direction which is especially troublesome as I have converted to cnc and if I am not careful, the vice will strike the column and bad things can happen.   I would really like a 5" as the 4" that I have is a bit lacking in jaw opening at times. 

Just my .02


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 7, 2016)

Go for the 5 inch. Glacern makes a vey nice one, now for $399.


----------



## Whyemier (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a 4" but then I have several smaller ones, also 6" for the drill press I'll use in a pinch.  Have to make sure it's set up and clamped down and don't make anything precision or with deep cuts. 

 UH....Yea, I think that's it.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 7, 2016)

I was gonna suggest that the size of your work would dictate the size of the vice,  Then Bubba mentioned Y interference.  I have that problem with my 4" vise. I guess it's a matter of what fits for what you're doing.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 7, 2016)

atlas ten said:


> I'm interested to know the size that you choose. With picture installed. I temporary using a 4" drill press vice. I looked at a 3" at princess auto and the movable jaw was all over. If I had a surface grinder I would try making my own vice. I did see the 2 piece vice on busy bee site, not sure how useful it would be.
> Jack



I have one of those two piece vises from Enco:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=425-7403

It is useful, but it is not a substitute for a machinist vise.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok I went into town early this morning and just got back. They only had a 4" and a 6". I thought the 6" was too big and would have liked a 5" but settled on the 4". I checked it  over and the jaws seemed to be nice and parallel and closed with no apparent gaps anywhere. If the jaws lifted I could not feel or see it but I'm sure it will show up when I put something in it an lock it down. I will get a pic later and post it. My thinking with this size is that it will likely do for most, if not all, the work I envision and if it doesn't I will make a larger one that clamps to the table. Something like this http://www.millerwelds.com/resource...ng-projects/2249-nice-project-for-mill-owners 

Atlas ten: I got this at KMS Tools for $100 and I think it is a great deal. The sale is on all month but the selection varies by store.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 7, 2016)

Here are a couple of pics with it sitting on the mill beside the cheapo vise that  came with it. The new one opens to about 4 1/2" and the jaws are 3 7/8" wide. The old one opens to 3 1/2" and the jaws are just under 3 1/2" wide. I did notice that the sliding jaw is very snug until it gets to an opening of about 3 3/4" then it gets a little sloppy. Still not as bad as the old one. The new one also has a 60* thread on the leadscrew, not acme threads. I haven't had a chance to check it for being level or true to the base but will get to that after I finish the wife's hope chest and deal with the motor issue on the mill. Too many hobbies and not enough time.


----------



## TomS (Apr 7, 2016)

HBilly1022 said:


> Here are a couple of pics with it sitting on the mill beside the cheapo vise that  came with it. The new one opens to about 4 1/2" and the jaws are 3 7/8" wide. The old one opens to 3 1/2" and the jaws are just under 3 1/2" wide. I did notice that the sliding jaw is very snug until it gets to an opening of about 3 3/4" then it gets a little sloppy. Still not as bad as the old one. The new one also has a 60* thread on the leadscrew, not acme threads. I haven't had a chance to check it for being level or true to the base but will get to that after I finish the wife's hope chest and deal with the motor issue on the mill. Too many hobbies and not enough time.
> View attachment 126574
> 
> View attachment 126575



Looks like a nice vise.  If you need to clamp a part larger than 4-1/2" you can mount the jaws on the outboard ends of the vise.

Tom S.


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 8, 2016)

It looks good. I'm on way to city tomorrow.  Will stop in kms for sure. I think I'm  sold on same one. I have seen many people take the swivel base off and mount vice directly to mill for more rigidity.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


TomS said:


> Looks like a nice vise.  If you need to clamp a part larger than 4-1/2" you can mount the jaws on the outboard ends of the vise.
> 
> Tom S.



I'll be darned ......... now I know why the threaded holes for the jaws go all the way through. Thanks for that info.



atlas ten said:


> It looks good. I'm on way to city tomorrow.  Will stop in kms for sure. I think I'm  sold on same one. I have seen many people take the swivel base off and mount vice directly to mill for more rigidity.
> Jack



If they have the 5", take a look at it and see what you think for size. In any case how can you go wrong for $100 and now knowing bigger pieces can be mounted in it by moving the jaws, the vise just got bigger.

John


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 15, 2016)

Got the 4". Next size up I believe was 6" for twice the cost. 4 is good enough.  It does hit column when the swivel is removed. Took mine apart. The adjustment screw will take out all the movement in the jaw.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## HBilly1022 (Apr 16, 2016)

atlas ten said:


> Got the 4". Next size up I believe was 6" for twice the cost. 4 is good enough.  It does hit column when the swivel is removed. Took mine apart. The adjustment screw will take out all the movement in the jaw.
> Jack
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



Thanks for the tip about the adjustment screw and good luck with the new vise. I still haven't had a chance to use mine. Too many other things on the go right now.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 24, 2016)

Learned something new today! I have a Chinese 4" swivel base from Enco, really happy with it, It also overhangs my table.
Have a good day!
Ray


----------



## ryan79 (Apr 30, 2016)

there are some pics of the shars 6 on my page or posts. to big but wanted a 6 opening. has not been a problem yet. I would incert some pics here but can,t figure out how.


----------



## HBilly1022 (May 1, 2016)

ryan79 said:


> there are some pics of the shars 6 on my page or posts. to big but wanted a 6 opening. has not been a problem yet. I would incert some pics here but can,t figure out how.



I just copy and paste to insert pics. Start a reply, then open another tab to go to your pics, select the pic you want to insert and hit copy, then go to your reply window and insert it.  There's probably better ways but this works for me.


----------



## compsurge (May 3, 2016)

ryan79 said:


> there are some pics of the shars 6 on my page or posts. to big but wanted a 6 opening. has not been a problem yet. I would incert some pics here but can,t figure out how.


Their precision 4" has a 6" opening.


----------



## ryan79 (May 6, 2016)

thank you compsurge. I will have to check that out.  I,ve been thinking of getting a 4" and setting that 6" to the side.  a cheep vise that I can abuse  is fine for me. im just learning and playing. I was over thinkin it when I got that cnc 6".


----------

